# Laney AOR - Pro Tube: any lovers/haters?



## Zado (Feb 10, 2012)

Two months have passed since i received the last mail answer from steavens amps,and though Bernard heads are a mile far beyond awesomeness,i started looking for something else but with the same vibes and character. Essentially a tube head,50-100w, to play stuff from vandenberg(cranked plexy tone) to 70-80 hard rock and more modern metal (so with a considerable gain amount).

I started considering stuff like egnater or evh mini,but things are not going that good to me lately (evh mini is 900,egnater renegade 60 is 1100),so I've come to the conclusion that something used,vintage and cheaper would just be a proper choice.


I've hear MANY good things 'bout laney AOR series,which should deliver a very thick and bassy jcm800 sound,definitely something I'm interested in.


Along with lovers,as usual,i saw many disappointed comments (mainly from marshall users btw),so I'm really looking for opinions right here guys!



please do not suggest me splawn quickroad or carvinx100b,WAY too expensive here in UE


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Feb 10, 2012)

If you're going for Plexi tones, take a look at one of the Cieratone modded Plexi-clones. They're relatively cheap, and hand wired with solid components. I've been able to check out a 2203 clone and it sounded awesome and seemed to be built like a tank. 

Ceriatone Amplification
Ceriatone Amplification
Ceriatone Amplification
Ceriatone Amplification
Ceriatone Amplification


----------



## Zado (Feb 10, 2012)

MaxOfMetal said:


> If you're going for Plexi tones, take a look at one of the Cieratone modded Plexi-clones. They're relatively cheap, and hand wired with solid components. I've been able to check out a 2203 clone and it sounded awesome and seemed to be built like a tank.
> 
> Ceriatone Amplification
> Ceriatone Amplification
> ...


 Oh yeah,i know about them,many guys told me they are magnificent amps!

Unfortunately what's cheap in the USA,becomes quite expensive here...for example

ceriatone plexibrown mkII= around 800$+190$ + 20% (but i guess it increased recently) of the value = 900+


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2012)

Well, if its good enough for Ratt, it should be good enough for you. 

But have you considered looking for an 80's (not a modern one) Peavey Butcher? Its supposed to be EXACTLY like a Marshall JCM800, except a bit more brighter and can get brutal with a boost. Theres also the Laney GH50L which supposedly does Marshall better then Marshall (  ) and they have quite a bit of gain on stock, just need a boost.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 10, 2012)

I've owned 2 of the AOR 30 combos and used a 100 watt head live - absolutely fantastic "modded Plexi" tone with a huge amount of gain. I actually love them and would buy another in a heartbeat given the chance but they can be slightly variable in terms of overall tone and also somewhat noisy.

That said one of my favourite tones was the 30 + an E.Q pedal and noisegate but of course they're starting to become quite venerable so a Butcher or Laney (GH or VH) would get you in the same ballpark with more flexibility/reliability.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 10, 2012)

Might want to check out a Laney Ironheart if you can.


----------



## Zado (Feb 10, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, if its good enough for Ratt, it should be good enough for you.
> 
> But have you considered looking for an 80's (not a modern one) Peavey Butcher? Its supposed to be EXACTLY like a Marshall JCM800, except a bit more brighter and can get brutal with a boost. Theres also the Laney GH50L which supposedly does Marshall better then Marshall (  ) and they have quite a bit of gain on stock, just need a boost.


 I've seen some prices and it's definitely an option gotta take a look at some reviews for that vintage beauty!


any significant differences between the old and the modern version btw?


> Might want to check out a Laney Ironheart if you can.


i heard that when kiko loureiro played it during a clinic here in my hometown some months ago! Not my cup of tea,the OD was a bit too nasal and compressed,and quite modern,but no doubt the tone was a good one! A really well done reply to blackstar HT100,another nice marshal competitor (which,imho,lacks a lil bit of the dynamic and the articulate 3d tube sound ,maybe because of some clippind diodes or whatever,but hey for the price it's great)


> I've owned 2 of the AOR 30 combos and used a 100 watt head live - absolutely fantastic "modded Plexi" tone with a huge amount of gain. I actually love them and would buy another in a heartbeat given the chance but they can be slightly variable in terms of overall tone and also somewhat noisy.
> 
> That said one of my favourite tones was the 30 + an E.Q pedal and noisegate but of course they're starting to become quite venerable so a Butcher or Laney (GH or VH) would get you in the same ballpark with more flexibility/reliability.


I heard the bad tone might be caused by putting the wrong pre-tubes in it: you can litteraly kill the amp,it seems anyway it seems more plexi-ish to me than the butcher or the GH,maybe it's the design

did you notice any particular difference between the 30 combo and the 100 head? did the 30 sounded THAT good,with punch n balls even if lacking watts??


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2012)

Zado said:


> any significant differences between the old and the modern version btw?



A lot cheaper.  I think here in the US, they can be found for around $200-$300, not sure how much where you live.

Its also supposed to closer to the JCM. I also think someone here had a first-hand experience with the newer Butcher and was less then impressed.


----------



## Zado (Feb 10, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> A lot cheaper.  I think here in the US, they can be found for around $200-$300, not sure how much where you live.
> 
> Its also supposed to closer to the JCM. I also think someone here had a first-hand experience with the newer Butcher and was less then impressed.


So the older one is the suggested choice between the two,great,thanks man


----------



## artmachine (Feb 10, 2012)

Look into a peavey VTM! They're also supposed to be peavey's take on a jcm 800 and, from what I've read and heard, marshall had peavey stop making the vtm because of how similar to a jcm 800 it was. I had the 60 watt version for a while and it was awesome! It has a series of dipswitches which allow you to tweak your sound. Peavey was going for an amp that you could "mod" to taste by just flipping a few switches and they nailed it!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 10, 2012)

artmachine said:


> Look into a peavey VTM! They're also supposed to be peavey's take on a jcm 800 and, from what I've read and heard, marshall had peavey stop making the vtm because of how similar to a jcm 800 it was. I had the 60 watt version for a while and it was awesome! It has a series of dipswitches which allow you to tweak your sound. Peavey was going for an amp that you could "mod" to taste by just flipping a few switches and they nailed it!



I completely forgot about that amp. 
Yeah, I second the VTM. The Butcher and VTM are supposed to be exactly the same amp, just the VTM has the "mod" section.


----------



## neoclassical (Feb 10, 2012)

LOVER!!!

I liked them stock back in the day (90-92) when a band mate had one (I had the JCM900). I always kicked myself for buying the Marshall lol.

I picked one up a couple years ago and have had it extensively modded by Voodoo Amps (MM output tranny, bottom push/pull, mid girth, and a sweepable feel control (not just 5 position), custom high gain Jose mod tweaked to my playing while I was there and it is even more incredible.


----------



## Zado (Feb 11, 2012)

artmachine said:


> Look into a peavey VTM! They're also supposed to be peavey's take on a jcm 800 and, from what I've read and heard, marshall had peavey stop making the vtm because of how similar to a jcm 800 it was. I had the 60 watt version for a while and it was awesome! It has a series of dipswitches which allow you to tweak your sound. Peavey was going for an amp that you could "mod" to taste by just flipping a few switches and they nailed it!





> I completely forgot about that amp.
> Yeah, I second the VTM. The Butcher and VTM are supposed to be exactly the same amp, just the VTM has the "mod" section.


 
Peavey VTM are extremely rare here! Maybe it was an usuccesful model,cuz can't find any

http://s11.postimage.org/gj9c3z4o3/KGr_Hq_Z_j_YE6_Ds_MJ_4_TBOijpjhe_E_60_3.jpg

pretty tempting


> LOVER!!!
> 
> I liked them stock back in the day (90-92) when a band mate had one (I had the JCM900). I always kicked myself for buying the Marshall lol.
> 
> I picked one up a couple years ago and have had it extensively modded by Voodoo Amps (MM output tranny, bottom push/pull, mid girth, and a sweepable feel control (not just 5 position), custom high gain Jose mod tweaked to my playing while I was there and it is even more incredible.


what wattage was yours? i read here and there that even the 50w is loud as hell,much more than many 100watters nowadays!


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 11, 2012)

Zado said:


> I've seen some prices and it's definitely an option gotta take a look at some reviews for that vintage beauty!
> 
> 
> any significant differences between the old and the modern version btw?
> ...



The first one I had was great, the second had a certain something extra and with an E.Q pedal it blew my bollocks off  It had stock tubes at the time and I used an ME-5 in the loop just for EQ/Delay/Reverb/Noise gate. This was brand new and I should never have sold it.........I hear the VooDoo modded amps are just outstanding.


----------



## Zado (Feb 11, 2012)

ShadyDavey said:


> The first one I had was great, the second had a certain something extra and with an E.Q pedal it blew my bollocks off  It had stock tubes at the time and I used an ME-5 in the loop just for EQ/Delay/Reverb/Noise gate. This was brand new and I should never have sold it.........I hear the VooDoo modded amps are just outstanding.


 it's coming more and more interesting to me! I saw there's a white tolex 50w in the western part of italy,I'm definitely asking some friends to do me a favour 350 should be a huge price i guess.....there's also a 30w head in germany for around 250,very interesting...i hope the 30w won't be a huge punch loss


oh weird question: very often you hear people sayin "whoa,that amp is AMAZZZZING",but they do consider the sound according to its price(of course that's just correct to do so).For example,a HT5w blackstar is great for its own price,but (imho) a so-so sounding amp overall.So what i'm asking is: can be this laney considered a nice amp overall,or just a fantastic amp for its own price??I know it may sounds silly,but I really want to be sure of what I'm considering to buy


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 11, 2012)

Zado said:


> i heard that when kiko loureiro played it during a clinic here in my hometown some months ago! Not my cup of tea,the OD was a bit too nasal and compressed,and quite modern,but no doubt the tone was a good one! A really well done reply to blackstar HT100,another nice marshal competitor (which,imho,lacks a lil bit of the dynamic and the articulate 3d tube sound ,maybe because of some clippind diodes or whatever,but hey for the price it's great)



Maybe it was the way he had it dialed in? The EQ appears to be active, and has a mid shift that changes things a lot. I don't find mine to be very nasal, and I'm not a huge mids guy.  Compression, well it's less compressed than my 3120 or the Engl Fireball I had, but that's not saying much. 

I do find the amp to remind me of an old AORII 30 watt combo I had years ago, but that was years ago.


----------



## Zado (Feb 11, 2012)

Toshiro said:


> Maybe it was the way he had it dialed in? The EQ appears to be active, and has a mid shift that changes things a lot. I don't find mine to be very nasal, and I'm not a huge mids guy.  Compression, well it's less compressed than my 3120 or the Engl Fireball I had, but that's not saying much.
> 
> I do find the amp to remind me of an old AORII 30 watt combo I had years ago, but that was years ago.


 I know where to find the head around here,I'm givin a chance for sure then


Today the last chance to get the steavens poundcake MKI has gone,so I guess I'm totally free in my quest once again


----------



## neoclassical (Feb 11, 2012)

I have a 100 watter. 

A Steavens Poundcake is one of my must haves if I ever have the $$$ or can find one.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 11, 2012)

neoclassical said:


> A Steavens Poundcake is one of my must haves if I ever have the $$$ or can find one.



After listening to Queensryche's Operation: Mindcrime and Empire, I second this.


----------



## Toshiro (Feb 12, 2012)

Zado said:


> I know where to find the head around here,I'm givin a chance for sure then
> 
> 
> Today the last chance to get the steavens poundcake MKI has gone,so I guess I'm totally free in my quest once again



Can't hurt to check one out.


----------



## Zado (Feb 12, 2012)

neoclassical said:


> I have a 100 watter.
> 
> A Steavens Poundcake is one of my must haves if I ever have the $$$ or can find one.


was that SO loud?

ewww you said that right,pretty expensive and unplayable if not gigging or something like that,their sound comes from the poweramp section,so huge volumes are needed.But hey,when you get there it's pure ectasy(or xtc,since i prefer that to a bogner too )


> After listening to Queensryche's Operation: Mindcrime and Empire, I second this.


Yep,michael wilton used a pc 100 back in the day,nice point man!


> Can't hurt to check one out.


yep! Though here in my hometown it has been snowing for days so i totally cannot move



btw a ceriatone Yeti is around 1100,and i've read too many positive reviews...very tempting but the AOR is 300,that's tempting too


----------



## Zado (Feb 25, 2012)

up for a question: for my needs what would be better,laney AOR 100w or marshall DSL?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Feb 25, 2012)

Zado said:


> up for a question: for my needs what would be better,laney AOR 100w or marshall DSL?



DSL, IMO. Boost it and you can get into modern territory. MAYBE the AOR, too, but I'm not too sure.


----------



## neoclassical (Feb 25, 2012)

I still like they Laney with an overdrive better. I've played a couple of stock DSL's and was not impressed. Very nasally too. The TSL I liked more, but I sent that one out to Voodoo Amps too, it's a great amp, but not as good as the AOR. 

I'm guessing the tone i like from Nile is either not DSLs like they claim, but I've heard them get that same tone live 5 times now, or they've been modded b/c the modded DSL's I've heard aren't bad.


----------



## Zado (Feb 25, 2012)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> DSL, IMO. Boost it and you can get into modern territory. MAYBE the AOR, too, but I'm not too sure.


mmm I guess I'm more interested in a vintage kind of dist,I've some good options for modern tones as pedals


> I still like they Laney with an overdrive better. I've played a couple of stock DSL's and was not impressed. Very nasally too. The TSL I liked more, but I sent that one out to Voodoo Amps too, it's a great amp, but not as good as the AOR.
> 
> I'm guessing the tone i like from Nile is either not DSLs like they claim, but I've heard them get that same tone live 5 times now, or they've been modded b/c the modded DSL's I've heard aren't bad.


So a DSL might be a proper choice only if modded,that's a good point man!I don't dislike nasal tones,they add some vintage taste to the sound,but something VERY nasal wouldn't be something I'm looking for


Some guys proposed me some Hotrod SOldano....I tried some years ago a SLO,it was amazing,seriously,but imho not too marshally sounding considering what they say about its tone..


----------



## neoclassical (Feb 28, 2012)

If you liked the Soldano SLO, you might like a new/used 5150. I really liked the ones I've heard, especially with V30's. I hear the bias mod works wonders with them as well.


----------

